# Telefonrechnungen zu hoch.



## av71674 (7 Februar 2013)

Hallo alle,
Bin neu im forum.Deutsch ist nicht meine mutter Sprache,aber ich wirds probieren mich verständlich zu machen..versprochen.

Hab dem letzt was tolles erlebt.
Ich habe zeit Jahren einen Internet /Telefön flat der deutsche Telekom.Da ich ungefähr weiss was ich Monatlich an Kosten habe, schaue ich nur meine Kontoauszugen an,wer was abgebucht hat.
Wenn's Telefönrechnung zuviel wird den schaue ich meine  Rechnung über's Internet an.

Jan 2013 war es soweit.99Euro Telefönrechnung, fur eine 30 euro flat.
Da musste ich feststellen das ich von der Firma Mindmatics AG/mr-net group zur Kasse gebeten wurde. Nachdem ich zurruck geforsht habe,stellte ich fest das die firma Mindmatics AG meine telefönrechnung über monate,mit kleiner unbemerkbare beträge belastet hat.Ist mir nur aufgefallen im Jan. weil alles viel zu hoch war. Einspruch bei TKom zwecklos...Typisch.
Ich hab die firma Mindmatics AG danach gefragt warum die von mir Geld einfach nehmt.
Mir wurde gesagt es ist für einen online video spiel namens "Crossfire",die ich ubrigens nichts davon weiss.Ich hab von Mindmatics AG einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis erhalten,mit der Aussage das wieteren Fragen kann nur der Dienstanbieter, G4Box Inc., beanworten....auch Typisch.
Problem jetzt ist nach 2 versuche kontakt auf zu nehmen ,G4Box Inc. regt sich nicht.Noch dazu habe ich an meine neue Tkom Rechnungen erneuert belastungen von der Firma MindMatics AG.

Was kann ich machen.Ich habe des verdacht das jemanden diese online spiel spielt und die entstehende kosten uber meine tkom rechnung begleichen lässt.Ich bin es nicht,Und es ist nur einen Rechner bei meine IP.

Danke für lesen.
AV


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2013)

Dann solltest du die Buchungen über die Mindmatics verhindern - du musst hilfsweise kündigen und den Zugang zu deiner Telefonnummer für zukünftige Buchungen sperren lassen.


----------



## Hippo (7 Februar 2013)

Fordere als erstes mal ein "Qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TkG" an.
Gibt es die wenn auch vage Möglichkeit daß jemand über Deinen Anschluß sogenannte "Coins" für dieses Spiel kauft.
Wir hatten den Fall daß sich der Enkel bei der Oma das Schnurlostelefon geschnappt hat und aus der Elternwohnung ein Stockwerk drüber fleißig über Omas Nummer Coins für ein Spiel gekauft hat.
Dann kannst Du noch bis zu 13 Monaten ungenehmigte Lastschriften rückbuchen lassen. Wenn Du das tust mußt Du aber die Telekom darüber informieren daß Du die unberechtigt kassierten Drittanbieterbeiträge nicht akzeptierst und die unstrittigen Telekomgebühren per Überweisung sofort bezahlst. Als weitere Sofortmaßnahme kannst Du eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen und die 0900er Nummern sperren lassen.


----------



## Teleton (7 Februar 2013)

Wie ist das gebucht, also als was für Verbindungen? Über 0900-Verbindungen oder "direkt" als Belastung? Sag mal den genauen Buchungstext.


----------



## av71674 (7 Februar 2013)

Habs beim TKom versucht.Es ist den unwichtig.Habs von der "netten" Kundenbetreuer sagen lassen das die telekom kein schuld daran trägt.Ich muss mich an MindMatics wenden.Von Mindmatics der selben aussage.Habe auch von TKom sagen lassen das ich nur 2 tage zeit habe ,nachdem der rechnung erstellt wurde,wiederspruch einzulegen.
Ich habe danach meine Einzugsermächtigung der TKom schriftlich gekundigt und jetzt wirds nur gegen rechnung mit einzelnachweis bezahlt.


----------



## av71674 (7 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Dann solltest du die Buchungen über die Mindmatics verhindern - du musst hilfsweise kündigen und den Zugang zu deiner Telefonnummer für zukünftige Buchungen sperren lassen.


 
Wie geht das.Ich habe TKom am Telefön danach gebeten meine nummer von sowas zu sperren.TKom sagt das ich sowas mit MindMatics aushandeln musste.

Alle wollen geld und keine ist dafür zuständigt?


----------



## Hippo (7 Februar 2013)

Du kannst Dir doch Deine Rechnung als PDF-Datei runterladen.
Kannst Du uns die einmal zukommen lassen?
Rechts oben in der Menüleiste findest Du den Punkt "Unterhaltungen", dort beginnst Du eine "Neue Unterhaltung", fügst Teleton oder mich als Teilnehmer ein und hängst die Telefonrechnung an.
Daß Deine Daten hier vertraulich behandelt werden brauche ich glaube ich nicht extra erwähnen


----------



## av71674 (7 Februar 2013)

Hatts Geklapt?

Bin kurz weg zu Abendessen.


----------



## Hippo (7 Februar 2013)

Ist da


----------



## Teleton (7 Februar 2013)

Ist technisch über 0900 realisiert. Da hilft für die Zukunft eine 0900 Rufnummernsperre (+vorsichtshalber 0137; 118 dazu)


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2013)

Crossfire könnte passen, evtl. auch Metin 2 oder Dragon Raja
Ich weiß nicht, welche Muttersprache Du hast - bei G4Box spricht man Englisch (Canada)
Der Chef des Ladens ist auch Geschäftsführer bei (Achtung, Hippo!) Rock Hippo Productions
s.a.
http://www.insideviewtechnologies.com/directory/g4box-inc

Ist es ausgeschlossen, dass ein Familienmitglied dort coins kauft?


av71674 schrieb:


> Ich habe des verdacht das jemanden diese online spiel spielt und die entstehende kosten uber meine tkom rechnung begleichen lässt.


Dazu müsste er sich über Deinen Anschluss einwählen (wenn man andere Theorien nicht berücksichtigt)


----------



## Hippo (7 Februar 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ... (Achtung, Hippo!) Rock Hippo Productions


Der wird SOFORT verklagt ...
... das geht ja GAAAAAAAAAAR nicht!


----------



## Hippo (7 Februar 2013)

av71674 schrieb:


> ...Ich habe des verdacht das jemanden diese online spiel spielt und die entstehende kosten uber meine tkom rechnung begleichen lässt. Ich bin es nicht,Und es ist nur einen Rechner bei meine IP.


Wenn dann muß er Zugriff auf Dein Telefon haben, über den Rechner direkt kann der nicht Deine Telefonrechnung belasten


----------



## av71674 (7 Februar 2013)

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie solche Geschäften abgewickelt wird.Habe  auch gedacht man bestellt sowas per online mit telefön nummer als Rechnungsträger,gefolgt von einen bestätigungs anruf,wenn überhaupt.Scheint nicht der Fall zu sein.


Ich weiss wirklich nicht mehr.Morgen fahre ich nach TBB zum  TKom Laden,und probiere diese nummer zu sperren.Vieleicht wenn ich einen "echten" person vor augen habe,wirds klappen.Thx Teleton für deine input.

Übrigens....U.S.English,aber trotzdem nie crossfire oder sonstige kostenpflichtes gespielt.
Schade das G4Box Inc. nichts zu sagen hatt.Kommt mir schon etwas krumm vor.


----------



## Hippo (7 Februar 2013)

Unabhängig davon daß Du morgen nach TBB fährst - fordere das Prüfprotokoll an!
Schriftlich per Einschreiben!


----------



## Teleton (7 Februar 2013)

Nochwas Input:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/hohe-rechnungen-durch-kostenlose-spiele/
oder
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/09005-abgezockt.23465/page-4


----------

